# Looking For Someone To Print Mug transfers



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm looking for someone who can help me out by printing 24-36 mug transfers of my design. I've recently purchased a mug press but don't want to invest in the printing equipment at this point.

I thought a simple Google search would find companies to do this but it appears I'm striking out.


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

where are you located?


----------



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

penwork said:


> where are you located?


I'm in Maine.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You need to post where you are. You can also look into laser transfers that will work in your mug press.


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

I do lots of sublimation mugs and can make you mug prints. contact sales@dcdesigns.net


----------



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

idonaldson said:


> You need to post where you are. You can also look into laser transfers that will work in your mug press.


Email sent


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

Info mailed. Thanks


----------



## Xpert Apparel UK (Jul 18, 2009)

Bit like buying a set of wheels, but not having a car, you need your own set-up, to make any profit.


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

Not neccesarily. Cars like all components are often assembled using vendor supplied parts. If you think of a print as a part and have enough jobs lined up and can get a prints at a fair price it may be worth the expense of subbing prints out. I myself having made tens of 1000's of sublimation items would love to have just a print focused business without all the overhead. Most small business that get into sublimation don't know what they are up against in this biz in order to make a profit when you have companies trying to control the markets when they jack up the price of ink and set different rules depending on what printer you have and they calculate the prices of printer replacements clogging. Perhaps things will change in 2014 when we get back to where ink prices should be.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Have not seen - still


----------

